# Fibro Shuffle?



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

One of my biggest problems is my feet hurting. Shoes that felt good one day hurt the next. I have bought so many pairs of shoes. I can't wear heavy ones because it makes my knees hurt. Tennis shoes are just too heavy and make it an effort to walk around. Any suggestions for a good pair of shoes? Is this common for Fibro? Also, when I wake up in the a.m. and when I do much housework - when I walk, I just shuffle. Anyone notice this and can they give me an explanation.------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

I have exactly the same problem, but I haven't any positive suggestions because I haven't found anything that really helps except soaking in warm water, I wear soft leather slip on shoes summer & winter, with built in arch supports, I found them more comfortable than anything else, I haven't worn sneakers in 20 years, they only made things worse.Good luckLori Ann


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Hurts:Welcome. I think it is a common problem for people with fm. I've read a lot of posts mentioning the same problem. I get sore feet occasionally. I did have a bad case last Monday. The shoe I like best are the Birkenstocks (I just buy the cheapies from Walmart). I also wear a lift, because one leg is shorter than the other. I find that as long as I have air going through my feet, I feel comfortable. My friend who also has fm wears nothing but orthotics. She gets them especially made for her feet. They are too expensive for me, but if you have an insurance plan they may cover them. Soaking my feet in warm water and giving them a massage helps.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Welcome Hurts, I have the same problem in the morning or when I have overdone it. I tend to walk with a shuffle. I really hate heavy shoes too. I have found Princess Reeboks to be the best light weight flexible tennis shoe. I have a couple pair now, one for good and one for working around in the yard. These were recommended by someone at our fibro meeting. Hope you can find a pair and try them out. They are found in pretty well every department/shoe store. I think J.C. Penny has them in their cataloge too. In winter I try and find a supple leather boot shoe. I believe Bass, Danskin, and Free Spirit are some of the names. I have bunions and its hard to find a fit sometimes, and some of the department stores don't carry a wide width. I can't stand any pressure against the bones on my feet, so it is usually awhile before I find the right one. Money is no object when it comes to my feet, and sometimes I have to sacrifice a little on fashion, but at least I am more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2000)

Welcome, Hurts and hi everybody,Appreciate the input about the various kinds of shoes. I have not been able to find just the right pair and so go mostly barefoot around the house or wear slipper socks. I have a pair of Hanes Sports tennis shoes but after bringing them home and wearing them for a little while, I get the feeling that I'm club-footed! They are just too heavy.Maybe I'll try the Princess Reeboks as you suggested, Moldie.I'd like to go to a chiropractor after my surgery to have the length of my legs checked. Because I'm wondering if this might be the cause of my excruciating back pain. My sister, like you Weener, had to have one shoe special made to correct the imbalance. She said her back problem disappeared immediately. (I'm hoping.)Well, I'm off tomorrow at noon to the hospital on a "Vision Quest". (cataract surgery) I'll be glad to get that finished.Take care all, and I'll be in touch as soon as I can see well enough.calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

they take some gettin use to,but my first choise has always been flip flops.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Calida:Actually it was a chiropractor who diagnosed me with one shorter leg. He figures it stemmed from a broken leg I had when I was a little girl. He started me off with a l/4" lift and every 3 months increases the height of the lift. I have a l" difference between legs. I also found out that I was flat footed. So he had a special arch support made for me. I've noticed a big difference in my feet (especially walking) and my knees don't hurt as much. Also good luck with your cataract surgery. Remember not to bend over after your surgery.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2000)

I have had fibromyalgia for seven years .My feet also hurt,also my knees when it isn't jumping around to other spots in my body. the only shoes that stop the pain is sausony.and they are hard to find. but i stock up when I find them.I hope this will be helpful to every one.


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Hurts,I have also problems with my feet. I have bought sneakers from Dr Schollï¿½s and they are great! I canï¿½t wear heavy shoes either and high heels are impossible, only sneakers or Reeboks and sandals. Have you tried insoles? Sometimes it do help to put in soft insoles. //Mio


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

Birkenstocks definitely, the name brand only, after a few weeks of wearing, they conform to your feet. For tennis shoes, the lightweight Reebok.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi Guys-I'm still alive (whether I like it or not). Have an appointment with a psychiatrist next week. But about the feet: I fell down some stairs last January and broke BOTH my feet, so I've had a lot more foot pain since then. The doc recommended clogs, which I think are so ugly. But I finally broke down and bought some because nothing else was helping. They are really good. I understand that lots of surgeons and nurses wear them for foot comfort. You might check them out.


----------



## hurts (Aug 22, 2000)

Thanks so much for your replies. I have not heard of Sausony shoes, but will be on lookout. I find that the best shoes for me are Aerosoles, that have a real thick rubber sole and stretch fabric on top. I add Dr. Scholl's arch support, and it helps so much! I change shoes several times a day, but I seem to only be able to wear thick rubber soles that cushion my feet. I only read 1 reply about shuffling. I guess it is not common?


----------

